# Abt:BSNL YNA.



## digit i am thinking (Jun 18, 2007)

As we know BSNL is giving unlimited free talk for local calls in YNA plan.
then if this plan activated can the dial up internet connection be also free(unlimited)?
Becoz we r connected to city sever.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 18, 2007)

whats this YNA plan ??? where is it applicable in entire india ??


----------



## piyush gupta (Jun 18, 2007)

Never heard about this plan?


----------



## Anindya (Jun 18, 2007)

What`s that plan? Can u give the link?


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 18, 2007)

*www.maharashtra.bsnl.co.in/MHSchemes.asp#Yakin_Nahi_Aata

guys please answer to question  
Its urgent..........
can the dial up internet connection be also free?


----------

